# Got me a new Arowana!



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Attached are a couple of Pics of the High Back Gold Red Tail Arowana I got last week. He's pretty small right now (About as long as my fist is wide) but he should get much larger in short order.

Lee D


----------



## stratos (Jul 4, 2007)

Cute fish! That guy must love going after those guppies


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's gonna turn into a monster fish! Great stuff.

Also, are you using salvinia as your floaters right now? You could probably minimize the risk of unwanted spikes from dying plant matter if you use a floater that can handle submersion better, perhaps a water sprite? Salvinia is a pain when they get wet or forced under, turns into a mess.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice. 

Congrats


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

default said:


> That's gonna turn into a monster fish! Great stuff.
> 
> Also, are you using salvinia as your floaters right now? You could probably minimize the risk of unwanted spikes from dying plant matter if you use a floater that can handle submersion better, perhaps a water sprite? Salvinia is a pain when they get wet or forced under, turns into a mess.


I see there's a sprig of hornwort there. That would be a great floater once it grows bigger.

Some crypts or hygro on the bottom would also be great.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Guy's. Yes, the tank is pretty sparse. There were a half dozen crypts on the bottom of the tank but the Salvinius soaked up the nutrients and the crypts didn't take. I soon realized the Arowana is a surface feeder (every time he went for a guppy he ended up with a mouth full of plants) so the Salvinus is now gone. Hopefully the crypts will recover. The Hornwort was an afterthought. I figured it would get sucked into the filter so I left it. I've got a lot more but I'm not sure how to secure it without it getting into the filter.

I picked him up at the airport on Friday (Bought From Dragon Fish Canada - Cirrus) and put him in the tank with an unknown number of guppies. I tried feeding him but he wouldn't touch either the pellets or the raw shrimp. He sucked at catching guppies. He finally caught one with no fins Sunday afternoon. Monday night I was able to count 17 guppies in the tank (You try counting seventeen guppies in a 120g tank!). This morning (Wednesday) there were fourteen. He also took three crickets last night, so I think I'm over the hurdle of getting him to eat.

I've also noticed he tends to stay out of the middle of the tank during the day. I suspect the T5HO's are a bit bright for him. I may have to look into some LED lighting for the tank.

Lee D


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You could also try some jungle vals. They're low light plants and can provide additional shading once grown.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's a beauty. How much does a juvie aro like that cost?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Cirrus has a great rep on arowana canada. Fish is looking great


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I actually tried registering on Arowana Canada but the application process doesn't work. There is an Authentication Graphic that is supposed to come up and it doesn't. Might explain why there is so little activity there.

As for the cost of the fish, ask Cirrus for a quote. It cost a lot more than any fish I ever bought and a lot less than the food he is going to eat! Not to mention the cost of the tank I will have to get when he gets bigger! I equate it roughly to the cost of getting a Pedigree Dog. 

Lee D


----------

